# Flexx by Fido Vite?



## Bryanr (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone here use Flexx by Fido Vite supplement? Just wondering how beneficial it really is?


----------



## BriGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

We are using it. It is hard to say how beneficial, since our golden has been using it since a puppy (she's just over a year now), so no dramatic before and after. I can tell you that she has been extremely healthy, good coat, super athletic and energetic. We have another rescue dog who has really itchy feet, and it didn't fix that problem, but her coat looks better than before.


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

I used it for a while with my dogs. I ordered the 5 gallon tub. My dogs turned their nose up at it about 1/2 way through the bucket. For me, it was really hard to tell any benefit. It sure didn't hurt anything, but not sure how much it helped.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

I use it and have seen a change in my dogs. One of them had a horrible coat. After a couple of months his coat came back, I can tell he feels better and appears to have more energy. I know others that are using it with good results. 

I have fed it for a year and a half know and will continue to do so.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I SWEAR BY IT ... Have been using it for a few years. 

1st thing I noticed... My girls started to gain weight eating the SAME exact amount of food and having not changed brands etc... SO, this indicates that they ere USING more of the food I was feeding rather than in one end and out the other. SO, I was able to cut back on my food bill some and maintain great body tones / shapes. 

2nd thing: After consult with the Doctor's choice people ... I decided to continue using it when one of my girls became pregnant, throughout her pregnancy and after ... the BLOW OF COAT was SIGNIFICANTLY less than in her previous litters... after that all my nursing/ pregnant / etc... bitches get the supplement every day. 

3rd thing: WEANING PUPS ... I mixx the flexx into their puppy mash as soon as I begin the weaning process.. what amazes me is that the 3.5 - 4 week old pups that start playing in the food / mouthing everything / biting each other etc.... no longer get the occasionally puppy squirts ... PRE and PRO biotics help natural immunities to all the bacteria and funk that newly exploring pups put in their mouths. 

4th ... jacked up boy dogs with over active testosterone ... LOL.... loose poop on excitement is often part of the equation... I have seen a BIG change here. Just a more solid GI. system during travel etc... 

The new formula (SPORTZDOG) has added natural anti-inflamitories as well as a bit increase in glucosamine and dehydrated coconut oil... all of which are natural solutions and preventives proven to be homeopathically effective for dogs and people too... 

Anyway, thats my HONEST feedback. To me worth every cent and my dogs all love it.


----------



## SaPaHa (Dec 8, 2012)

*Recommend it:*



Bryanr said:


> Anyone here use Flexx by Fido Vite supplement? Just wondering how beneficial it really is?


I feed all of my dogs Flexx. Last year my dog had a torn cruciate. After surgery the vet was very surprised and happy on how quickly he recovered. Yes, was a long time period of rehab; but vet was extremely pleased on how well he healed up. I believe Flexx had some part to do with that.
Also beautiful coats.
I have been using it for 2 - 3 years now and will continue to do so. I have switched to the newest Sportz and the dogs love it.
I would recommend the product.


----------



## AAA Gundogs (Mar 17, 2016)

Why not just give annamaet impact and human grade glucosamine sulfate pills and call it a day?


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

why not just use this supplement and "call it a day" ? .... O/P asked for comments and results .. a few people gave them.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

AAA Gundogs said:


> Why not just give annamaet impact and human grade glucosamine sulfate pills and call it a day?


Because Fido vite has glucosamine in the product and I prefer the ingredients they use over Annamaet Impact. Not to mention Fido vite is $7.26 per pound and Annamaet is $8.50 per pound + having to buy a glucosamine sulfate supplement.


----------



## Bryanr (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I have some Flexx on order now. One follow up question. In Bill Hillman's puppy video he shows adding tuna to dry food and Flex. Do any of you also add something like the tuna? If so, every feeding or just occasionally?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

runnindawgz said:


> I SWEAR BY IT ... Have been using it for a few years.
> 
> 1st thing I noticed... My girls started to gain weight eating the SAME exact amount of food and having not changed brands etc... SO, this indicates that they ere USING more of the food I was feeding rather than in one end and out the other. SO, I was able to cut back on my food bill some and maintain great body tones / shapes.
> 
> ...


I've read that flax and soy are not recommended prior to breeding and during pregnancy because of the phytoestrogen factor. I just checked the flexx ingredients and it contains both flax and soy.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Bryanr said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have some Flexx on order now. One follow up question. In Bill Hillman's puppy video he shows adding tuna to dry food and Flex. Do any of you also add something like the tuna? If so, every feeding or just occasionally?


Tuna OIL contains higher DHA than fish oil.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Bryanr said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have some Flexx on order now. One follow up question. In Bill Hillman's puppy video he shows adding tuna to dry food and Flex. Do any of you also add something like the tuna? If so, every feeding or just occasionally?


I don't feed the tuna or anything with vegetable broth in it for fear that it is onion broth. I only have one dog and give him half a can or two of salmon or chicken breast a couple times per week. I put something like a little left over peas, string beans or rice with it. He gets a little banana every week because that is what is on the counter. Part of the reason I do it is trying to prevent creating a poop eater or rock eater.


----------



## AAA Gundogs (Mar 17, 2016)

Chris Thiry said:


> Because Fido vite has glucosamine in the product and I prefer the ingredients they use over Annamaet Impact. Not to mention Fido vite is $7.26 per pound and Annamaet is $8.50 per pound + having to buy a glucosamine sulfate supplement.


We'll have to agree to disagree.

First, not all glucosamine is created the same. They have different absorption rates and effectiveness in studies. For example, glucosamine hydrochloride has shown to be effective in young horses for building cartilage and as an anti-inflammatory to protect cartilage. Human grade glucosamine hcl is $0.10 for a 500mg pill.

Second, comparing prices per pound is apples to oranges with these products.

Using the guaranteed analysis for both products, you'll find that IMPACT has 4460 calories (1760 from protein and 2700 from fat) of its 4501 calories per kg from fat and protein.

On the other hand, FLEXX only has 2160 calories (1080 from protein and 1080 from fat) per kg from fat and protein. Unfortunately, I haven't seen the calorie/kg information for FLEXX because it would be interesting to see how many calories from carbohydrates are being added by the oat groats and molasses.

Anyway, back to my point, to get the same amount of calories from protein/fat as IMPACT, you'd have to feed TWICE as much FLEXX so it's really $15 vs $8.50 plus a glucosamine hcl supplement.

So while ingredients are a legitimate point of debate, like I really don't care for flax so I supplement with wheat germ oil, the cost analysis isn't in favor of FLEXX.

My dogs get pills from 8 weeks (asta, dha, glucosamine hcl) and we've never had problems with refusals.

All the best.


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

I haven't used FLEXX before but in growing puppies, is the ratio of minerals appropriate for dogs who do not yet have closed growth plates? 

I have a female pup that stays on the lighter side (maybe too light) using Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and am wondering if adding something like this, or high calorie oil supplements I see on sites like GunDog Supply would be good for keeping her weight up without adding too bulk to her diet in terms of extra kibble. She is coming up on 6 months in May.


----------



## Bryanr (Jan 13, 2016)

ErinsEdge said:


> Tuna OIL contains higher DHA than fish oil.


So, what does that mean?
I think Bill says something like get the tuna in water and not oil??


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Bryanr said:


> So, what does that mean?
> I think Bill says something like get the tuna in water and not oil??


It means what I said. DHA supports brain development. Maybe you should write Bill why he says don't give tuna in oil.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Bryanr said:


> So, what does that mean?
> I think Bill says something like get the tuna in water and not oil??


Canned tuna contains very little tuna oil. While the fat in the tuna is proportionately high in omega-3 fatty acids, in absolute terms there is so little fat in a can of your basic can of tuna that there isn't enough to bother with as a fatty acid supplement. You also need to watch out for mercury in tuna.

Sardines on the other hand have lots of fat in them, but you have to read the label---the cheap stuff has very little fat.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I use Standard Process Tuna Oil for pups until a year old for higher DHA


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone use "Grizzly Salmon Oil"?

https://www.chewy.com/dog/grizzly-salmon-oil-dog-cat/dp/32738


----------



## Bryanr (Jan 13, 2016)

ErinsEdge said:


> It means what I said. DHA supports brain development. Maybe you should write Bill why he says don't give tuna in oil.


Maybe you should ... , well nevermind
Thanks for all the reply's as I'm just trying to determine what is best for my new puppy.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

frontier said:


> I've read that flax and soy are not recommended prior to breeding and during pregnancy because of the phytoestrogen factor. I just checked the flexx ingredients and it contains both flax and soy.


Here is a link to the ingredients ... http://www.drschoicesupplements.com/fido-vite-2/ingredients/


No soy or flax in the sportZDog formula

can you send me the info as where you see those ingredients ... I just looked at my container etc... too ... ANyway, I'll not stop using it regardless I do really like the results I have seen.


----------



## AAA Gundogs (Mar 17, 2016)

mitty said:


> Canned tuna contains very little tuna oil. While the fat in the tuna is proportionately high in omega-3 fatty acids, in absolute terms there is so little fat in a can of your basic can of tuna that there isn't enough to bother with as a fatty acid supplement. You also need to watch out for mercury in tuna.
> 
> Sardines on the other hand have lots of fat in them, but you have to read the label---the cheap stuff has very little fat.


Exactly because the vast majority of canned tuna is cooked and then canned in either oil or broth (recooked).

If you're looking at canned tuna as an omega supplement, you need to get the tuna that is canned raw. Unless you've got the cash to burn, the $3 to $5 per can is cost prohibitive for dog food.

Sardines are fantastic. Locally, I can get them frozen for around $1/lb. Dogs love them.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone use Nupro supplement??


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

runnindawgz said:


> Here is a link to the ingredients ... http://www.drschoicesupplements.com/fido-vite-2/ingredients/
> 
> 
> No soy or flax in the sportZDog formula
> ...


ok.. the sportzDog formula... I think I looked up the wrong one.


----------



## Bustinwater (Aug 9, 2018)

Pulled from Activedogs.com I thought I saw Flax seed at one point too, but now cannot find it but found this. 

Fido-Vite Sportz Dog contains high levels of the DHA omega-3. Of the three omega-3s (ALA, EPA, DHA) DHA has been shown to be by far the most important. Fido-Vite Sportz Dog contains no flaxseed or flaxseed oil. Flaxseed is a source of omega-3 (ALA), but flaxseed contains phyto-hormones that may negatively affect breeding dogs. For this reason, there is no flaxseed in any Fido-Vite Products. DHA is very beneficial to gestational and lactating females and their puppies as well as dogs in sport.


----------



## wisconsinlab (Nov 13, 2018)

Bryanr said:


> Anyone here use Flexx by Fido Vite supplement? Just wondering how beneficial it really is?


I did not use the Flex but I used the regular Fido Vite when my dog was raising and feeding her pups but I also gave her sardines, raw meat, some raw goats milk, so I don't know for certain if it was the Fido Vite. At any rate females typically blow their coat after a litter and she did not. She also stayed very healthy in general during and after raising the litter.


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, a lot of salmon oil is harvested from farm raised salmon. Farm-raised salmon are often fed grain pellets and SOY pellets--in a kind of ridiculous circle, people who feed their dogs salmon oil from farm raised salmon are using oil from a fish that is fed something close to dry kibble dog food! 

Some farm raised fish have been found to have enormous amounts of dioxins and PCBs when compared to their wild counterparts. Dioxins and PCBs are endocrine and estrogen inhibitors. So.....I don't know what you should feed. The very packaging of pet food bags and tin cans that tuna and other canned fish products come in have also been cited as factors in food contamination. 

I do fee tuna once in a while (tuna oatmeal is great for sick dogs or a mild meal for dogs with minor gastrointestinal issues) but I prefer sardines as my "fish" supplement of choice for dogs. 

This is a pretty darn interesting research article on increases in cryptorchidism and infertility in dogs based on data collected over a 26 year period. Sperm motility dropped an average of 30 percent in 26 years!

Here's a link to the research article: https://www.nature.com/articles/srep31281

and here is a link to a good summary of the research: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1

Good luck with your search for a supplement.




Bryan Parks said:


> Anyone use "Grizzly Salmon Oil"?
> 
> https://www.chewy.com/dog/grizzly-salmon-oil-dog-cat/dp/32738


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

So how long will a 5 pound bag last with 3 dogs?


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

What I can tell you is I have 2 Labs and 1 Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, all on Fido Vite Sportz Dog, and a 25# bag will last a little over 3 months. I give them a little less than what the bag recommends daily and they all are doing great on it.


Leddyman said:


> So how long will a 5 pound bag last with 3 dogs?


----------

